# Toronto



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2010)

If I want to go from STP to TWO using AGR, do I go as far as BUF & buy a BUF-TWO?

Thanx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Actually you can go to Niagara Falls, NY on AGR (in biz class),the fare then is figured as a VIA fare from CBO (Canadian Border)to TWO.Amtrak will do the ticket on Amtrak stock, for like $2 more you can stay in your biz class/cafe car but in Niagara Falls,ON the crews and OBS change to VIA staff so you can buy the Canadian versions of snacks in CDN dollars! :blink: VIA only has business class (used to be VIA 1) on the corridor trains (Montreal-Windsor)which is like our NEC. Custioms and immigration will be done @ the Canadian Station going up,used to it was done on the train but a recent posts says they are now making pax get off with their luggage for checks (no checked luggage on cross border trains!)


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2010)

Also, the strange thing about the Maple leaf is that it is operated by Amtrak in the US and by VIA Rail in Canada. Amtrak has a contract with Pepsi and VIA Rail had a contract with Coke! So from NYP to the border, you can buy Pepsi - but not Coke. From the border to TWO, you can buy Coke - but not Pepsi!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2010)

Also noticed on VIA, you cant bring your own liqour, even in sleeper???

OOPS, wrong forum, sorry!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2010)

After re-reading your OP, you do not have to buy a separate ticket!





Since it is an AGR award, you will get the normal tickets from STP to NYP. From NYP, you will get 2 tickets for the ML. One from NYP to the border and the other from the border to TWO. And if you redeem a sleeper award on the Silver trains, the *whole* ML trip will be in BC!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> After re-reading your OP, you do not have to buy a separate ticket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really, where did I miss that? Do I have to redeem 15k to NYP & another 3k to TWO?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Hate to disagree with the AGR guru but in this instance he is incorrect! 

You will have a 15,000 point 1 zone AGR award from STP-NYP and a 1,500 point Special Business class award from NYP-Niagara Falls,NY since you will have to spend the night in NY.

He is correct about two tickets but the second one (issued by Amtrak for VIA) will be CBO-TWO and will be a paid ticket since VIA doesnt accept AGR awards. If you want to stay in your business class/cafe car seat it will cost like $2 more over the coach fare since, as he said, a Canadian crew comes aboard @ the Niagara falls, ON station and the train, which does sell Coke!  becomes a VIA train to/from TWO! Customs and Imm igration are done @ the Niagara Falls,ON station, used to be done on the train but lately they seem to be making everyone get off with their luggage to be checked! (No checked luggage on cross border trains!)You could also just buy a NYP-TWO two part ticket but for 1,500 AGR Points its a better deal from NYP-CBO IMO!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hate to disagree with the AGR guru but in this instance he is incorrect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx

So, my trip STP-TWO will cost me 16,500 pts. plus hotel in NY? & I get BC from NYP-TWO?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Not quite, you will have to pay for your ticket from CBO (Canadian Border)to TWO which Amtrak will issue to you plus any charge for staying in the cafe/biz class car from Niagara Falls,On to TWO! You have to call Amtrak, cross border tickets cant be issued on line, you will also need your passport #/info, AGR will do the first part (STP-NYP,NYP-CBO) for the 16,500 Points! Hope this is clear now, border crossings are a real pain since HSD took over all security functions in this country!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 12, 2010)

Guest said:


> Not quite, you will have to pay for your ticket from CBO (Canadian Border)to TWO which Amtrak will issue to you plus any charge for staying in the cafe/biz class car from Niagara Falls,On to TWO! You have to call Amtrak, cross border tickets cant be issued on line, you will also need your passport #/info, AGR will do the first part (STP-NYP,NYP-CBO) for the 16,500 Points! Hope this is clear now, border crossings are a real pain since HSD took over all security functions in this country!


Thanx,

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2010)

Guest said:


> Hate to disagree with the AGR guru but in this instance he is incorrect!
> 
> You will have a 15,000 point 1 zone AGR award from STP-NYP and a 1,500 point Special Business class award from NYP-Niagara Falls,NY since you will have to spend the night in NY.


Hate to disagree with "guest"



, but the AGR Guru is semi-correct - and "guest" is partially wrong!





You are correct about not being able to redeem all the way to TWO, and correct about needing an overnight in NYC to catch the ML. But, you can catch a Thruway bus and Silver Meteor and #283 to any city in NY State (even BUF or NFL) to overnight - and I think that would be cheaper than a room in NYC!



And all this can be done for 15K with a sleeper and BC!





Also, the Empire Service is *NOT* a Special Route! It is part of the northeast zone and normally would be 3,000 coach or 6,500 BC!


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 12, 2010)

CBN, not CBO.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2010)

Trogdor said:


> CBN, not CBO.


Niagara Falls, Ontario is actually *NFS*. Niagara Falls, New York is actually *NFL*. I have no idea what *CBN* is?


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 12, 2010)

CBN is Canadian Border, NY.

There used to also be a CBM, which was Canadian Border, MI.

Those are the break points in Arrow for a trans-border passenger continuing on the VIA segment.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 12, 2010)

Guest said:


> You have to call Amtrak, cross border tickets cant be issued on line, you will also need your passport #/info, AGR will do the first part (STP-NYP,NYP-CBO) for the 16,500 Points!


Cross border trips can most certainly be booked online, although there are limitations. Like for example if you're traveling with an Enhanced Drivers License, then you cannot book on line at present. But if you have a passport, you can most certainly book a cross border trip online.

I do concur with your statement that AGR awards must end at CBN and one must pay from there. AGR awards to Canada can only be issued for the Cascades service to Vancouver and the Adirondack to Montreal.


----------



## rrdude (Jul 12, 2010)

Alan B is correct I think. I booked my NYP-TWO trip in April totally online. Back then the Canadian Customs came on the train, I was in BC, and they couldn't have been more pleasant.


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 14, 2012)

In the spirit of not opening up a new thread:

AGR has posted up to my account the segment information for my last trip. It was all a redemption award, except for the segment between Toronto and Niagara Falls, NY. Because of the rules that don't allow for a redemption to take place on the Canadian side of the _Maple Leaf_ route, that portion of the trip was paid for. My AGR number, as well as Mrs. Blackwolf's AGR number, were linked to the reservation and were on the tickets. That portion of the trip, the paid portion, has not posted to our accounts. :help:

Grated, I know it can take up to 8 weeks in some cases for points to post, but all the other segments have posted. So, I'm curious. Does travel on the Canadian side earn points?? We paid for business class seats too, and getting the points (and the status points that come with it) would be very nice!! :excl:


----------



## manderson (Mar 14, 2012)

Blackwolf said:


> Does travel on the Canadian side earn points??


Doubt it, since that segment earns VIA Preference points. From the VIA website, points are awarded for:

"the canadian portion of a trip aboard the Maple Leaf train between Toronto and New York"


----------



## Air Force Tim (Mar 16, 2012)

manderson said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > Does travel on the Canadian side earn points??
> ...


Here you go:

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/info/terms

Section C, Number 9

Members will not earn or redeem Points for (i) the Canadian portion of joint Amtrak/VIA services


----------

